# Sooner Retriever Club



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Both tests will be held on CR1210 in the morning. Derby starts at 8 and the open at 9 so all people that have dogs in both stakes, please go to the derby first to assist in time management for the derby. I hope everyone has a great weekend running dogs.

If anyone needs directions call me my number is listed in the premium on EE.

Russell Huffman


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby callbacks to 3rd series:

1-2-3-5-7-8-9-10-11-13-14-15-17-18-20-21-22

12 & 19 scratches.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby to 4th:

1-3-8-9-10-11-13-14-15-17-18-20-21

13 dogs.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby:

1) 1
2) 14
3) 11
4) 21
RJ) 3

Jams 7, 9, 10, 13, 17, 18


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

For those of you who study pedigrees - this derby is chock full of 'high cotton'.. congrats to all.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Opn callbacks to WB:

2-4-6-7-11-12-13-14-18-21-23-26-27-28-29-33-36-37-39-40-42-47-48-52-54-58-60

28 dogs.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to land blind:

1-4-5-6-7-8-15-19-20-23-24-25-31-32-33-34-35-41-43-46-47-48-49-51

24 dogs


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Callbacks to WB in Amateur:

4-5-6-7-8-15-19-20-23-25-26-31-32-33-39-43-46-47-48-49-51


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Amateur to the water blind. 4-5-6-7-8-15-19-20-23-25-26-31-32-33-35-39-43-46-47-48-49-51. We are starting at 7:30. Go one mile further south than today to 1220 turn left (east) look for signs. It takes about 15 minutes longer to get there than where we were today.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to the 4th:

4-5-6-7-15-19-25-26-31-33-43-46-47


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

anything on the Qual?


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody have the open results?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations to new AFC Fish River's Belle of the Ball Park. Has a nice ring to it. Woohoo to Pam & Joe (and Cindy!). And Lulabelle's not even 3.5 years old!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am
Deacon/Roberts
AFC Lullabell/Piland
Slider/Hays
Chili/Boley
RJ Kate Rober
Jams Katie Widner. Rainey boley. Skeeter Bickley


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Congratulations to new AFC Fish River's Belle of the Ball Park. Has a nice ring to it. Woohoo to Pam & Joe (and Cindy!). And she's not even 3.5 years old!


Plus owner, handler, trainer, and co-breeder, homegrown talent


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Joe. I didn't realize she was that young. She always seems to be there at the end and is very impressive. Also congrats to Mike and Lauren. 
I have a special interest in Deacon. Congratulations to James, Joe, and Kristi. You all have done a great job carrying on for our friend, Gary.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JKOttman said:


> Congratulations to new AFC Fish River's Belle of the Ball Park. Has a nice ring to it. Woohoo to Pam & Joe (and Cindy!). And she's not even 3.5 years old!


Here, Here....Congrats to Ms Ingham and the other co owners


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

thanks all, Joe has had fun with his little blond b-----,uh, girl. She definitely takes after her daddy Homer and is fun to watch. Big thanks to all the north Texas folks who have contributed to her success. Now for the summer off and Joe can get some work done around the house!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Open ? Anything ?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open
1-ty
2-ryan
3- widner
4- ty


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations James, Joe and Kristy on Deacon's win. And to Joe and Pam on your second place and AFC! Congrats to all other placements. Despite being out of sync in the Open, Slider and Chili got back on track with placements in the Am. Way to come back!

Congratulations to all the Sooner crowd who put on a great trial as always. Russell Huffman has to be singled out for his leadership in putting on this trial. Great job, Russell!


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

dog placements in the open?


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Way to go Joe and Lulabelle.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

I know Ty won with Mildred (way to go to my friend Bernie Carey!) and I know Ryan got 2nd with Ali (congrats to Bobby!) and the top placing amateur was Danny Widner with Katie,. . not sure who Ty was 4th with. James Roberts was RJ with Deacon along with the Am win!

A couple other congrats that are due. . . Joe and Pam on Lulabelle's AFC!!! The little yellow dog is just getting better and better, she needs her own Twitter feed, everyone watches this dog.

James and Kristi - Deacon ran a fantastic trial and congratulations on qualifying for the Nat Am!

Thanks to Bobby and Dr. Tim for judging and thanks to the Sooner club (Vanessa, Russell, Bill B., and Bill C. especially!) for your hard work.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> I know Ty won with Mildred (way to go to my friend Bernie Carey!) and I know Ryan got 2nd with Ali (congrats to Bobby!) and the top placing amateur was Danny Widner with Katie,. . not sure who Ty was 4th with. James Roberts was RJ with Deacon along with the Am win!
> 
> A couple other congrats that are due. . . Joe and Pam on Lulabelle's AFC!!! The little yellow dog is just getting better and better, she needs her own Twitter feed, everyone watches this dog.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all who placed and finished.

Ok Mr Bernie and Mildred! Now let's take "Finn" and "Mildred" pheasant hunting in SD this fall. I have some hunting w no fences. Damn FT dogs sometimes just don't understand you can't run through woven wire just to retrieve a bird.

Good job Ty and Mildred.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for coming out to our trial. I feel it went well and was a good time for all. The results are on EE now. Hope to see everyone in the fall.

Also thanks for all the kind words. Our club works hard to put on these events and it means a lot to hear the compliments.

Russell


----------



## bcarey (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha Ha.............you've been talking to Neal Johnson again. 
Thank you & Hope to see you soon.
Bernie


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations Bernie, Mildred and Ty! On your way to the big dance!


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Huff said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming out to our trial. I feel it went well and was a good time for all. The results are on EE now. Hope to see everyone in the fall.
> 
> Also thanks for all the kind words. Our club works hard to put on these events and it means a lot to hear the compliments.
> 
> Russell


Greetings:

Great big thanks to all that made the FT a super success and especially the Boss Russell for all of his hours behind the scenes


Russell
Bill Bird
Bill Cummins Jr.
Gavin Bell
Sue Merchant
Sue McC
Terry Newman
Chris Richards
Chris Anderson
Judy
Vanessa

BillB


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you again to all of volunteered their time. Very good club that puts on a great trial.

Congrats to everyone who placed and finished.


----------

